# Billing Illinois Medicaid



## kwhite2008 (Mar 5, 2015)

All-

Are there specific billing rules to Illinois Medicaid?
We are a group of 100+ multi-specialty providers and are starting to expand into the Illinois area.
Starting out, we have an OB/GYN practice but, expect to have other specialities in the future. 

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## drashby (Dec 24, 2015)

You probably have your answer by now, but yes there are tons of Illinois Medicaid rules. OB/Gyn is one of those that have very specific guidelines. Here is the link for Handbooks. http://www.illinois.gov/hfs/MedicalProviders/Handbooks/Pages/default.aspx


----------

